# Fluorocarbon Choices



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm a firm believer in fluoro line, especially in clear water. On my smaller rigs I use 4lb almost exclusively and don't really mind the extra cost. I spool the reels half way with mono and top them off with fluoro and my problem is this.. It seems in short time the line acts old and some times hard casting with lots of memory. Any of you do the same? I always re-spool but in short order end up the same way. Is there a softer more supple fluoro line out there that I can try? P-Line, Berkley, Stren, no good.. Have Sufix now I'm going to try. Any suggestions?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I recommend seaguar invizx myself. I used it on my downrigger reels on lake erie and it works great. I think it would make a great fluro line for spinning reels as well. give it a try and let us know what you think about it.
sherman


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I prefer seagur myself.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Going to order some right now.. thanks guys.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

check out the price on ebay and amazon if you haven't already ordered.
sherman


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Cabella's was much better then Bass Pro.. on the way.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Try P-Line Fluoroclear. I'm currently teat driving it on a baitcaster and it seems to cast pretty well with limited memory. Considerably cheaper than straight FC but I'd argue not quite as strong.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

RiparianRanger said:


> Try P-Line Fluoroclear. I'm currently teat driving it on a baitcaster and it seems to cast pretty well with limited memory. Considerably cheaper than straight FC but I'd argue not quite as strong.


I also like Fluoroclear! Have used it the last few years on my panfish rods.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Seaguar Invizx will also get "old" but responds well to KVD Line Conditioner. I use Seagaur 10, 12, 17# Invizx on my baitcasters and 6, 8# P line Fluroclear on my spinning reels. The KVD is applied before I leave the launch and again once or twice during the day depending on how dirty the water is.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I've been using the P-Line for years for all my leaders and for that it works great untill you wrap 100 yds on a spinning reel then in short order the memory kicks in. I might try some spray lube before I give up and spool them with braid and a leader which I've been trying to avoid doing.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Sunline FC Sniper.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Vicious. I didnt know there was anything else.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Got some Segar, Vicious, both Floro and Mono and spooled them up. Without spray both Floro's seemed to get the memory going while the V mono just kept on kicking right. Re-spooled all the reels with 6 lb. braid and put 4 Lb. leaders on all of them. Done with the fuul spools on the spinners, Level cranks get the spool treatment to use this line up. Once its gone it Braid for all.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

I made the switch (some may say upgrade; the price would suggest that) from Seaguar red label to InvizX for this season. I’m using straight 10 lb. fluorocarbon on an all purpose spinning setup. I swear I’ve snapped my line either due to a hangup or a fish breaking off more times in the last two months and then I did all of last year. While InvizX feels more limp and casts better than red label it seems it has less abrasion resistance. Does anyone else feel the same or has anyone else experienced a similar phenomenon?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I tried InvizX and had the same problem. Line kept breaking for really no apparent reason


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Vanish, P-Line, or Triple Fish is all I'm using for leaders now, all reels have braid. Floro just isn't friendly on 75 and 100 size spools.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I have Some spinning rods set up with P-line fluro clear and Yo-zurie hybrid. I like the P-line had no problems with it. I don't like the Yo-zurie line it breaks easy when you get a hard bite, set the hook or when you are fighting the fish.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Sunline FC Sniper. Not the cheapest but it is great using full spool or as a leader.


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

Sunline all day!


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't use anything but Yo Zury 6 , 8 , 10, and 12 pound test and I have never had a breakage problem. It is the best all around line I have ever used. Maybe you got a bad spool ?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

P Line has different types of flouro, coated and a pure flouro. I wasn't paying attention and picked up the coated. I need some pure flouro, so back to the store.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

My local bait store just got in my order of P-Line Flouroclear.....8(?) & 12 lb. My intention was to use it as the primary line on several of my bass fishing reels. I really hope to avoid some of the line memory issues associated with 100% flourocarbon. Several of thr online reviews I looked at werre favorable for that application (crankbaits,spinnerbaits, swim jig, etc.) I have straight flourocarbon in 4 or 5 different brands that I utilize for leader material when flipping, pitching, dropshotting, or throwing a Carolina rig. I intend to try some of those other brands of flourocarbon (Sunline, Seagaur, & Vicious) recommended on this thread. Mike


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I spooled one of my baitcasters up with 12# Sniper prior to my trip to North Carolina. Never used a fluro that had "instant memory" before. After ten casts and the worst backlash I could imagine I used my knife to resolve the backlash as well as the memory problem.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a bait caster filled with HI-SEAS grand slam fluorocarbon coated 15 lb. I have been using it for 2 years now. I use it for buzz baits, chatter baits, lipless crank baits. I have not have had no problems with it. Have used it in clear water.


----------

